# Enclosure size X2 adult Dwarf African Crocs



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

Does/has anyone have experience regarding the size of an enclosure required by your local councils licencing department for a pair of adult Dwarf African Crocs?

I'd like to hear of real life examples please of this. Examples of where you have kept this species as an adult pair in an enclosure on a DWA licence.

For example, “3x3 metre enclosure, two crocodiles, Bert in Liverpool.”

I need to plan an extension and want to work out how big it needs to be .

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Hi*

You should be ok with a 5x4 metre enclosure but if you can go bigger it would always be better


----------



## bob marley (Sep 27, 2012)

10x10x10 would be nice ........


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys, thank you.

I'm looking for real life examples though, examples I can provide to my council regarding this.

I know of COTW in Oxford where they have a pair in an enclosure.

I'm looking for private keepers who have a DWA who have a Dwarf African Crocodile (single or pair of) and how big your enclosure is.

(I know about how much room should be given, i'd just need to justify it to the council. A real world case would be very helpful.)

Thanks,


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I have no idea on "real life keepers" but I also would like to see adult setups for them as I also plan to get a african dwarf croc at some point in the future but happy with just the Cuviers for now


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Guys, thank you.
> 
> I'm looking for real life examples though, examples I can provide to my council regarding this.
> 
> ...


 
Are you trying to get away with the smallest amount of space possible or do you want to do it right?

All you need to do is build a room and anclosure that makes them come in with the vet and go "wow" then they leave.

I found this worked for me with my venomous room.

You should have a good idea of what space you have to build an enclosure so let us know and we will see if you have got it right would that be better?

AJ


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

AJ76 said:


> Are you trying to get away with the smallest amount of space possible or do you want to do it right?


I'm planning a 25k extension to the house, I need this information to get in writing that the area I have created is big enough for a pair. To do this the best way forward would be to show other examples of people with the same species and numbers with a DWA licence.



> All you need to do is build a room and anclosure that makes them come in with the vet and go "wow" then they leave.


Agreed but. I'd rather do it to the size they agree on, rather than them attending and stating "oh, just push it out 1 more metre would you?"



> You should have a good idea of what space you have to build an enclosure so let us know and we will see if you have got it right would that be better?
> AJ


At the moment the plan is to build a 3.5 x 2.3 metre encolsure, for a pair.

I would like to give the crocs 10x10 metres but then thats more living space than I have on the ground floor of my house! And they're not having my 4 car garage either.

J


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I cant see that size and space being a problem to them but then no 2 councils are the same.


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

why dont you ring crocodiles of the world and ask im sure shaun would be happy to speak to you.:no1:


----------

